# I don't know what to make of this guy...



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 13, 2018)

I picked up a hitch hiker in southern BC this evening slightly after sunset. He said his name is Nick, he's from the UK and that he had hitchhiked there from South America. He was carrying what appeared to be no gear aside from a small- no shit- Jansport school style backpack and a pair of skis along with his regular clothes and a jacket and boots. It's like, 30 degrees. He's heading to Alaska too.

I asked if he wanted to ride up with me, and he asked how long I was going to keep driving and I said I don't know, I have a few hours of energy left. He never really answered the question. At some point, I said "I might start looking for a place to chill for the night, you're welcome to crash on my bench here if you don't want to go wandering around in the dark and rain." He still never made a clear answer. I stopped to get diesel and maybe crash for the night and he's like, "I'll just head out here." We're in Williams Lake. I told him I'd pick him up if I saw him again. He said "Legend."

My questions are thus; what is this guy's deal? Where is his gear and what the hell is he doing?
Is he a super rich kid that's gotten lucky he's not dead yet, or is he some kind of wizard?


----------



## deleted user (Apr 13, 2018)

He's a ghost, classic ghost shit


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 13, 2018)

HOLY FUCK IT'S FRIDAY THE 13th


----------



## deleted user (Apr 13, 2018)

Holy shit it is! Dude run, or you'll be cursed to ski in limbo forever!


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 13, 2018)

His energy was really chill though.


----------



## deleted user (Apr 13, 2018)

Still really strange though. Stay safe on your way to Alaska.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 13, 2018)

Maybe he was tripping?


----------



## Weminuche (Apr 13, 2018)

Cornelius Vango said:


> I told him I'd pick him up if I saw him again. He said "Legend."



...wait for it.... Dairy.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey, Corn:

Everything is sketchy with a stranger, have to feel them out, get their drift. It's a gamble; your gut instinct. 'Nuff said.

Friday the thirteenth? I had an eye operation follow-up on this Friday the thirteenth at 0915. Room 666.

A'tween the two of us--use the word fuel instead of diesel or gas. Fuel is a universal word; terse. Effective.

Now knock it off and get back to the trip.

I would like to further your travel. Is there a way to get you fuel money on the road? I'm thousands of miles distant. Money orders are secure but you have no solid address.


----------



## Chazten (Apr 13, 2018)

Haha we picked up a goofball the other night in west Texas, he said he was walking to Vegas, he had no real gear, a shitty jansport pack like you mentioned, was clearly schizophrenic, told everyone he came in contact with how we was from New York and was so ill prepared for the desert it was comical. It really makes me wonder how some of these people have came so far


----------



## CaptainCassius (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds like he might just be on a sick one.

About the gear question: I knew this lady that pretty much traveled that light all the time, just a jansport and her banjo, dog, and canteen. Mind you this was considerably warmer out but, she would literally only carry the bare minimum necessary gear for the season. I remember she'd just work up a few bucks busking and go to the thrift store if she wanted new clothes or pick up a sleeping bag and she'd ditch anything that she wasn't using. Weird? Maybe but who knows.


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2018)

CaptainCassius said:


> Sounds like he might just be on a sick one.
> 
> About the gear question: I knew this lady that pretty much traveled that light all the time, just a jansport and her banjo, dog, and canteen. Mind you this was considerably warmer out but, she would literally only carry the bare minimum necessary gear for the season. I remember she'd just work up a few bucks busking and go to the thrift store if she wanted new clothes or pick up a sleeping bag and she'd ditch anything that she wasn't using. Weird? Maybe but who knows.




THat is so FUcking Zen. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2018)

As for my guess to the mystery hitchhiker... ::cigar::

Well...::


----------



## Stinkyyy (Apr 13, 2018)

CaptainCassius said:


> Sounds like he might just be on a sick one.
> 
> About the gear question: I knew this lady that pretty much traveled that light all the time, just a jansport and her banjo, dog, and canteen. Mind you this was considerably warmer out but, she would literally only carry the bare minimum necessary gear for the season. I remember she'd just work up a few bucks busking and go to the thrift store if she wanted new clothes or pick up a sleeping bag and she'd ditch anything that she wasn't using. Weird? Maybe but who knows.


Yeah most of my mates literally just have a sleeping bag and an instrument of they play one.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 13, 2018)

CrimCon said:


> I would like to further your travel. Is there a way to get you fuel money on the road? I'm thousands of miles distant. Money orders are secure but you have no solid address.



yeah, you can send funds through paypal to my account [email protected]


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 13, 2018)

Stinkyyy said:


> Yeah most of my mates literally just have a sleeping bag and an instrument of they play one.



He had skis, and if he did have a sleeping bag in the backpack, it was all he had besides the skis and it was compact as fuck.

And, I don't think you guys are understanding this weather. It was drizzle and sleet and wind and at night. I grew up in Minnesota and spent tons of time camping in the winter and I'm telling you, I wouldn't have gone out in that in jeans and a jacket.

He could have been buying things as he needs them maybe, coming from South America one could get by that way easily, but the direction he was walking is endless stretches of pine trees, moose, bears and slushy shitty April melt snow and civilization is a tim hortons, a husky gas station and everything closes at night...

Like, he would either have to be clueless and think he could just walk until he finds a hotel, or he's possibly literally a fucking legend.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Apr 13, 2018)

Cornelius Vango said:


> He had skis, and if he did have a sleeping bag in the backpack, it was all he had besides the skis and it was compact as fuck.
> 
> And, I don't think you guys are understanding this weather. It was drizzle and sleet and wind and at night. I grew up in Minnesota and spent tons of time camping in the winter and I'm telling you, I wouldn't have gone out in that in jeans and a jacket.
> 
> ...



Oh I understand, believe me.

It's likely one or the other; I like to think he's just a legend.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruh. You obviously picked up Chris McCandless 2.0. Should have told him to stay away from abandoned school buses.....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 13, 2018)

stukovthetuna said:


> He's a ghost, classic ghost shit



perhaps it was a role reversal of large marge?


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Apr 13, 2018)

Why didn't you just ask him where his gear was and how he expects to survive?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 14, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> perhaps it was a role reversal of large marge?




Oh thanks, just when I thought I ran out of my childhood-nightmare-fuel you dump that gas can into my lap.


----------



## Phuen (Apr 16, 2018)

Couldn't have had a top notch sleeping bag and high quality tarp in that bag? I've done that before. Really all you need. Oh, and some rope. And balls of steel, 3 of em, in your hand rollin.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess there's no reason to be freaked out, but that's very strange.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 14, 2018)

Wile E Coyote said:


> Why didn't you just ask him where his gear was and how he expects to survive?


I kind of did, but he didn't give me a straight answer


----------



## Maestro (Jul 14, 2018)

Like the others said, seeing as he was chill vib'in, i assume maybe he ingested some mushrooms or perhaps even strong edibles. I hear sometimes they make u just wanna leave when its "that time" and because of this, people wont commit to anything longterm. He was jus livin in the moment.
Good story tho! Something tells me u will run into him again..... He will have some explaining to do. Thats if he survived alaska!! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Jul 21, 2018)

CaptainCassius said:


> Sounds like he might just be on a sick one.
> 
> About the gear question: I knew this lady that pretty much traveled that light all the time, just a jansport and her banjo, dog, and canteen. Mind you this was considerably warmer out but, she would literally only carry the bare minimum necessary gear for the season. I remember she'd just work up a few bucks busking and go to the thrift store if she wanted new clothes or pick up a sleeping bag and she'd ditch anything that she wasn't using. Weird? Maybe but who knows.


I used to travel like that. I hate lugging shit around.


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 23, 2018)

Bumping an old an old topic but I used to travel with a dude named Ben who had nothing but the old jansport. When I first met him he was wearing doctors scrubs that he found on the ground somewhere. Dude was zen as fuck and im glad I met him. He was out there in a good way.


----------

